# Favorite Disney Song



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> 9's personality is diffused and can take a little bit of every personality in enneagram. That's why sometimes they have trouble identifying their real type. Plus they don't know what they really want apart from having trouble with identity. Are you a core 3 or a core 9? I have also a 3-fix in my enneagram, so I have a double hard time identifying my real self. I can relate to the song Reflection very much especially back then.
> 
> EDIT: Disney version of Reflection correlates more to 6, being compliant to parents. And Christina Aguilera's Reflection correlates more to 3, and a little bit of 9.


I'm the same - both 3 and 9 in my tritype. I'm a core 3 but I have a strong 9 fix, and I seem to always be stuck between the disintegration point of 3 and 9, so it wouldn't be inaccurate to just consider me a 9. :laughing: 

And you're right, the version Mulan does is authoritarian related. I always forget there's a difference in lyrics between the two.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

EDIT: I don't know how to post videos... I am exceedingly lame.


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

INTJellectual said:


> I also like this "One Jump Ahead", Aladdin. It shows Aladdin's naughtiness in it.


Comic Sans, nooooooo


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Fern said:


> EDIT: I don't know how to post videos... I am exceedingly lame.


Just copy paste the URL of any youtube videos.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> Just copy paste the URL of any youtube videos.







Ohhhh. I get it now


----------



## alicecharlotte (Dec 21, 2012)

*Under the Sea-The Little Mermaid* is my favourite without a doubt. It made me want to be a mermaid so bad!
Others I like-
Hakuna Matata-The Lion King
He's A Pirate-Pirates of the Caribbean
Honour to us All-Mula
Kiss The Girl-The Little Mermaid
Once Upon A Dream-Sleeping Beauty?
Part of Your World-Little Mermaid
Two Worlds-Tarzan
What Dreams Are Made Of-Lizzie McGuire Movie
When You Wish Upon A Star-Pinnochio?
A Whole New World-Aladdin
You Can Fly-peter Pan


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm Still Here-Treasure Planet
Out There-The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Court of Miracles-The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Gaston-Beauty and the Beast 
Belle and Belle (reprise)-Beauty and the Beast 
Cruella Deville-101 Dalmatians
Pink Elephants on Parade-Dumbo


----------



## ShaniaWingedLady (Dec 29, 2012)

I have to be honest, there are so many Disney songs that I absolutely adore, but if I had to pick my favourite one of them all, it would be Hellfire from The Hunchback of Notre Dame. It's so intense and probably the darker and deepest song that Disney even did, but it's so well portraited not only the lyrics but the imagery and the meaning behind it that I can't help but love it! Even when I was a kid and I didn't understand what the lyrivs meant I already loved it and now it's without doubt my favourite.


----------



## Kutenevilike (Dec 29, 2012)

*Probably Hellfire from The Hunchback Of Notre Dame. When you think about it, it's really just some fundamentalist religious bigot with an ugly pointy nose singing about how a gypsy girl triggers sensual burning in his holy loins. Basically he's horny, and then somehow in his warped mind using flawed logic he justifies his feelings towards her with...God, or something? I don't know. With like intense opera chanting in the background and demons creating a wall around him. And to think this stuff was made to entertain kids!!!*


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

The lion King is my all time favorite disney





Then the legendary story of Mulan





Finally, not a Disney but eh, gets me emotional and stuff


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

This one's a lot of fun!





I love the part where the man starts singing at the end:





I like other songs but they were already posted!


----------



## Lion daughter (Apr 30, 2016)

Once upon a December *--*


----------



## maichu (Jan 21, 2016)

I really like all the theme songs of Lilo and Stitch. Also, Can you feel the love tonight from Lion king


----------

